# about the birth



## glitterqueen

ok so i have been reading a lot about a higher rate of stillbirths in older mothers and that it is better no to go to the full 40 weeks. that coupled witht he fact that this is my first child after years of trying and sort of a last chance saloon I am seriously considering a planned section. I have heard too much about babies in distress etc and dying in childbirth plus I have a condition called fibromyalgia which means my stamina isn't great amongst other things. I am worrying unnecessaily?? anyone any thoughts??


----------



## Crazy4Emily

I think it probably depends on YOUR overall health to start with. i wouldn't rule it out completely without really thinking it thru and talking with your doc/midwife first. 

I also think it's one of those things where it's the older you are the higher the rate of complications...so if you are 38 it's not as chancy as if you were 48. Is that what your research turned up?


----------



## Andypanda6570

I also have read that we are at a higher risk for twins and stillbirth.
I would also discuss this with your doctor, see what he suggests.
But I have read that and it scares me to death :cry:


----------



## joanne40

It worries me loads, especially now that I am 4 days overdue :wacko:
And that my mum had a stillbirth at 38 weeks.
Still, I can feel her moving, so I am trying to hang on for natural labour :thumbup:


----------



## glitterqueen

Crazy4Emily said:


> I think it probably depends on YOUR overall health to start with. i wouldn't rule it out completely without really thinking it thru and talking with your doc/midwife first.
> 
> I also think it's one of those things where it's the older you are the higher the rate of complications...so if you are 38 it's not as chancy as if you were 48. Is that what your research turned up?

on one hand it says there is no reason not to have a natural birth and the other was all the stuff bout still born. to be honest a section is looking good but i will discuss with my doc. to be honest i did expect to be monitored more at this age but no one seems to be that interested. I know the section has a longer recovery time and is major abdominal surgery etc but I dont care about me I just was the baby to be 
good luck overdue girlies hope you dont have to wait too long xx


----------



## Dinnerlady74

I think id wait and see what your midwife says first, ive had 2 emergency sections and my recovery took longer after the second. Unless there are concerns over the babies health id opt for the natural birth as there is no point in having major surgery if its not needed :)


----------



## mumoffive

I had a baby at 40 and all was fine. I went over by 5 days. I am being monitored more. Not sure why, im 43 and this is my 5th pregnancy. In the space of a fortnight i feel as if ive never been away from the hospital. Statistics are a bag thing to read about. It has no relationship on the individual as it doesnt take into account other factors like your own personal health. Since the OP has issues with her health and stamina, maybe a section is a good option in the long run. x


----------



## Andypanda6570

When I lost Ava at 18 weeks, i gave birth in my house and like my other boys it was 2 hour labor and knowing she was already gone before i gave birth the labor pains didn't even hurt :cry: so if I do get pregnant again I will go natural no drugs nothing, as long as doc says i don't need a c section which I never had with my other 3 boys. After loosing Ava the pain is nothing compared to the emotional pain I am experiencing :cry:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Thats why i said see what her midwife says, if she has got bad health she may find it takes longer to recover after a section so would have to weigh up which option is best for her. I realise each person is different and wasnt trying to say that because it was hard for me to recover the same applies to everyone. But like she said it is major surgery :)


----------



## Andypanda6570

Dinnerlady74 said:


> Thats why i said see what her midwife says, if she has got bad health she may find it takes longer to recover after a section so would have to weigh up which option is best for her. I realise each person is different and wasnt trying to say that because it was hard for me to recover the same applies to everyone. But like she said it is major surgery :)

I was not referring too your post when I posted :flower:


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Ha ha i wasnt referring to yours either :) Sections suck big time,ive had two and im dreading having to have one this time,i just want to experience a natural birth as i feel like ive missed out! :(


----------



## pip7890

I was 2w early with my DS and am hoping to be so again this time. For no particular reason I don't like the idea of being overdue and having to be induced. It's just a feeling that I have that, for me, it's not a good thing.

Pip x


----------

